# Dvorak's Carnaval



## Pianissima90 (Aug 18, 2016)

I've been recently been listening a lot to Dvorak's Carnaval and it is such a wonderful piece! I wonder why it is not more often performed... I listened to a Live with LA Philharmonic under the direction of Eschenbach and I must say I was impressed! Do you know that recording? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pianissima90 said:


> I've been recently been listening a lot to Dvorak's Carnaval and it is such a wonderful piece! I wonder why it is not more often performed... I listened to a Live with LA Philharmonic under the direction of Eschenbach and I must say I was impressed! Do you know that recording? What are your thoughts?


I presume you talking about Carnival Overture, Op. 92 ?
If so, nice piece of music, kind of a show stopper for orchestras, can be found on many recordings.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I've heard it in Concert a few times through the years


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I've heard it actually performed a lot, mostly at the start of an all Dvorak concert followed usually by the cello concerto and one of the final three symphonies. It is a great piece though. Lots of energy and very audience friendly.


----------

